# White - Super 91



## Winchester (Nov 1, 2010)

I have been having a lot of trouble with my White Super 91 missfiring. The cap bolt is pulled back and when I pull the trigger, it does not fire the cap. At first I thought I had bad caps but it does it no matter what caps I use. It doesn't do it every time, just every once in a while and a few years ago, it almost cost me a great buck down by Fairview. If he would have heard the click, he would have been gone, thank goodness for speed loaders. I think the spring tension is less than it should be on the bolt. Has anyone else ever had this problem? Does anyone know where or if the White Mfg. is currently located here in Utah?


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

talk to kent shooter supply in ogden, they seem to know alot about the whites.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

What kind of ignition? Nipples get hit repeatedly by the hammer and will actually get squashed over time, making it so caps do not seat properly. Nipples should be replaced every so often if you shoot alot.

So do you disassemble your bolt, spring and firing pin and clean those? fouling can build up between the spring and firing pin robbing your firing pin of energy.


-DallanC


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

I was recently told White went out of business again.


----------



## Winchester (Nov 1, 2010)

Thank you for the help here, since this post, I have heard multiple locations for White. I knew they were in Roosevelt at one time, then I heard they moved to Tooele. Still can't find any real concrete info on this. They may be out of business. As for my White, I dissassemble it completely after each outing where I have pulled the trigger. I clean it thoroughly and check the nipple each time. All seems to be in order which leads me to wonder if maybe the spring is light. I got my son a Super 91 for graduation and his functions flawlessly. I am taking them both in to a local gunsmith and having the spring tension measured to see if they are equal. Don't know what else to do :?:


----------

